# Cancer Protection and Mesalamine Linked For High Risk Inflammatory Bowel Disease Patients



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Colorectal screening remains essential for those with IBDResearchers found that mesalamine use among patients with inflammatory bowel disease was associated with a decrease in incidence of colorectal cancer when comparing cases and controls.View the full article


----------

